
Rumors of Firefox’s Death are Greatly Exaggerated - shawndumas
http://technologizer.com/2011/03/24/rumors-of-firefoxs-death-are-greatly-exaggerated/
======
cfinke
> In the first 24 hours following the browser’s official release, consumers
> have downloaded it more than 4.7 million times

In fact, downloads on the second day after launch eclipsed the first day,
breaking the record that Firefox set with the Firefox 3 launch for "Most
Downloads in a 24-hour Period":
<http://twitter.com/#!/asadotzler/status/50876424030130176>

------
trustfundbaby
Set up a strawman ("zomg. Look at all these people saying firefox is
dead!!!").

Hack it to bits.

Mission accomplished.

rubbish.

------
metageek
> _These devices will help either Chrome (for Android devices) or Safari (for
> iOS)._

Or, possibly, Firefox, which does run on Android. It still needs work--I have
it, and it's a little slow, and still keeps burning CPU even after I leave the
app--but I expect it'll get usable eventually.

------
RyanMcGreal
> Firefox 4′s success is evidence of the fact that consumers are still looking
> past Microsoft when it comes to browsers.

Or evidence that:

* People who care enough about their browser to download a new version when it comes out are more likely to be excited about Firefox than IE; or

* FF4 is available on every platform and IE9 is only available on Vista / 7.

------
tobylane
Shame. [http://uk.gizmodo.com/5784454/browser-speed-tests-
firefox-4-...](http://uk.gizmodo.com/5784454/browser-speed-tests-
firefox-4-internet-explorer-9-chrome-11-and-more) and other reasons, such as
Safari/Chrome/Opera extensions galleries.

I'd appreciate downvotes come with an explanation this time, so I learn.

~~~
Qz
I didn't downvote, but I can't tell from the word 'Shame' and that link what
your point is. Shame about what?

~~~
tobylane
It hasn't improved enough to actually be competitive in the way that is often
dragged out as the measure to go by (speed), it doesn't look any better in my
view and extensions are everywhere.

